# 5 male rat babies need a home in Basel Switzerland/Huningue France



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a long shot but thought I would post here anyway.

One of my rats gave birth and I have 5 males, 5 females. We are keeping the females (I already have 5) and would like to re-home the males. They were 4 weeks old yesterday.

I live in Huningue France which is on the border of Basel Swizerland and Weil am Rhein Germany (yes I get the best of all 3 countries ;D)

So if anyone stumbles across this post in these areas and would like to adopt, please get in touch.

Thanks!


----------

